# OLD STOCK VINTAGE 80'S BANDAI POWER RANGERS BIOMAN BIO LASER sets



## diecast proto (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi, I bought this lot last year , they are original 1987 sets made by Bandai . the think is, what to do with a lot of 180 !!! LOL:freak: . i am trying to sell them as a lot on ebay now. LOL.

Raed


----------



## customlogoain001 (Sep 12, 2012)

So nice Like That


----------

